# Another Dish Anywhere iPad Problem



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

After last weeks update, when I get to the log on screen, it just goes away for a few seconds and the log on screen pops back up. The ID/PW have not changed and they work fine on my computer.

Action Taken
1) Remove app and re-installed
2) Rebooted iPad
3) Reset iPad network settings

All fail with the looping issue. Dish chat did not help and was told I would have to wait for an app update. Lame excuse.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

tommiet;3166996 said:


> After last weeks update, when I get to the log on screen, it just goes away for a few seconds and the log on screen pops back up. The ID/PW have not changed and they work fine on my computer.
> 
> Action Taken
> 1) Remove app and re-installed
> ...


Does this occur on any other devices or at www.dishanywhere.com?


----------



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

some guy said:


> Does this occur on any other devices or at www.dishanywhere.com?


Works fine on my computer on the same network.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I was able to use my iPad with the new application after the new update. I haven't used it this week.

Please PM me your receiver number and your software versions so I can submit a trouble report to our engineers. Please let me know. Thanks.



tommiet said:


> Works fine on my computer on the same network.


----------

